# Word association number two



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

The last one was lagging a bit,  so I have closed it and have opened a new one for anyone still wanting to play

The strter for 10 is:

*PINK ELEPHANT*


----------



## am64 (Jun 8, 2010)

Orange banana


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

green apples


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2010)

Purple People Eater


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

bug eyed monster


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 8, 2010)

My neighbour's chihuahua.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

our last cat

(used to torment next doors staff like mad, take it on in a fight and be fast enough to win)


----------



## Caroline (Jun 8, 2010)

cat society


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 8, 2010)

high society


----------



## MargB (Jun 8, 2010)

high as a kite


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 8, 2010)

pie in the sky


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 8, 2010)

eye in the sky......(radio/tv travel report)


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2010)

sky blue pink


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 9, 2010)

lucy in the sky


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2010)

Telstar (an early communications satellite and really naff pop tune).


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 9, 2010)

Tornadoes. Group for above.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2010)

very fast (like a tornado)


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2010)

Speedy Gonzales (Yeehah, andalay)


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2010)

the sprinter


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 9, 2010)

running through the town


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2010)

The London Marathon


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 13, 2010)

marathon bars


----------



## Caroline (Jun 14, 2010)

snickers bars (formerly marathon bars)


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 14, 2010)

mars bar   mmmmm


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2010)

bar tender


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 15, 2010)

tender= sore spot


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 15, 2010)

sore spot > bug bear


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 15, 2010)

Yogi and Boo Boo


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 15, 2010)

Yogi and boo boo --> Pickernick Hamper


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 15, 2010)

picnic hamper.....


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 15, 2010)

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 15, 2010)

winnie the pooh....pooh sticks


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

pooh sticks = bridge


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 16, 2010)

Troubled water


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

SImon & Garfunkle


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 16, 2010)

Simon Says


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

put your hands in the air


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 16, 2010)

and sing Oh! my dinga ling


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

Mary Whitehouse is now in the house!


----------



## runner (Jun 16, 2010)

In da house


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

house party


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 16, 2010)

uncontrolled teenagers


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 16, 2010)

Army recruitment


----------



## shirl (Jun 16, 2010)

short haircut!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 16, 2010)

bald pate


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 18, 2010)

solar panel


----------



## MCH (Jun 18, 2010)

panel beater


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 18, 2010)

marking time


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 18, 2010)

time is tight


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 18, 2010)

as a Scotsman


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 18, 2010)

more english!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 18, 2010)

is anathema!


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 18, 2010)

Anthea Redfern


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 19, 2010)

Bruce (it was him wasn't it?)


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 19, 2010)

bruce forsyth


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 19, 2010)

Saga (I'm showing my age a bit there!)


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 19, 2010)

saga....holidays


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 19, 2010)

on a red bus


----------



## MCH (Jun 19, 2010)

bus man's holiday


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 19, 2010)

Plenty of room on top.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 19, 2010)

fares please


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 19, 2010)

on the buses (reg varney)


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 20, 2010)

Smiler (played by Stephen Lewis who was Blakey in On the Buses. smiler is in last of the summer wine)


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 20, 2010)

smiler....dentist


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 21, 2010)

oh the pain of it (and that's just in the purse)


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 21, 2010)

tooth ache


----------



## Old Holborn (Jun 23, 2010)

Tooth fairy


----------



## Caroline (Jun 24, 2010)

The Rock (who I think is appearing in a new film as a tooth fiary)


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 25, 2010)

christmas fairy


----------



## Caroline (Jun 25, 2010)

on a rock cake


----------



## topcat123 (Jul 4, 2010)

fudge cake...mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

cake>wedding


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

July & August (eldest neice getting married July 30th, middle brother inlaw getting married AUgust 2nd)


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 5, 2010)

July & August>BBQ (Yuk!)


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

BBQ = smokey stinks (but the smoke keeps the flies away....


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

stinks-skunk(the animal variety)


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

pepe le phew


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

cartoon charecters


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

character>building


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

building site


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

site>web...............


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

web - spider (I like the ones in The Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter. The spider {callaed Aragog} is one of the best bits in Harry Potter)


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> web - spider (I like the ones in The Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter. The spider {callaed Aragog} is one of the best bits in Harry Potter)



spider>money


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

money- very rich


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

chocolate sauce


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

good and gooey


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

very stickey


----------



## topcat123 (Jul 6, 2010)

sticky wicky.....


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

That's not crickett


----------



## topcat123 (Jul 9, 2010)

cricket bat..


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 10, 2010)

leather on willow


----------



## topcat123 (Jul 10, 2010)

willow the wisp


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 11, 2010)

Mavis and Edna


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 11, 2010)

Old fashioned


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 11, 2010)

antiquarian society


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 12, 2010)

David Dickinson


----------



## caroleann (Jul 12, 2010)

sandwhiches


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

picnic baskett


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

Caroline said:


> picnic baskett



basket case.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

padded room


----------



## topcat123 (Jul 23, 2010)

hotel room mmm 5 star lux


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2010)

room> bath


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 23, 2010)

bath= shower

(yes I'm still happy with mine)


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 31, 2010)

Shower = Con/dem


----------

